# Senate Bill S510 Makes it illegal to Grow, Share, Trade or Sell Homegrown Food



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

This was brought to my attention. The bill was introduced in 2009 and is being REINTRODUCED apparently. I had to check it myself. The bill itself is kind of vague but it's definately there.


That's right folks! Another couple of Bills waiting to be passed to make it illegal for you to grow your own food! Even IF you're not selling it but only consuming it!

Bills HR875 and S425 are now sitting on the floor awaiting a decision. I bet you never heard of these Bills, right?

If passed, it will criminalize organic farming. Gotta use those chemicals y'know?

Affects ANYONE growing food!

The legislation is SO BROAD, that every aspect of growing/ producing food can be made illegal!

Get out of your chairs and CALL your Representatives now and TELL them to oppose these Bills. Please! (Look in the blue section of your phone book under Government, State Representatives ).

Thank you all.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

apparently it passed. although they did get an amendment to not include any farmer/gardener making less than $250k from their farm/garden.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Herbalpagan said:


> apparently it passed. although they did get an amendment to not include any farmer/gardener making less than $250k from their farm/garden.


Yes, they snuck that one through.
That's what happens when they get us to take our eye off the ball. We were so busy watching the drama with Obamacare, etc. they bushwacked us.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Herbalpagan said:


> apparently it passed. although they did get an amendment to not include any farmer/gardener making less than $250k from their farm/garden.


It's not just MAKING 250k....that figure includes the value of seedstock and other things. Just about any farm that sells ANYTHING will meet the 250k figure.
It's really got some folks riled up, and rightly so.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

Remember the story of the camel and the tent?

Well, the camel's nose is in the tent.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Time to overthrow the Gooberment


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I think that was the intention of Obamacare, take our attention away from other socialist things.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

better buy heirloom seeds in the next few yrs because they will become scarce


----------



## Mobster (Dec 27, 2010)

Did I miss it? I saw how the first post said no one could grow anything etc now it's if you're a farm and gross $250k. Not quite the same thing is it?


----------



## drhwest (Aug 7, 2009)

There is a lot of differing information out there regarding that bill. It looks to me like it intends to hold big business more accountable. I couldn't find anywhere where it would apply to home growing and consumption. It states in the Bill that it doesn't apply to home gardening, at least as far as I understand it. It says:

"Exempts certain establishments that sell food directly to consumers, such as roadside stands, farmers markets or participants in a community supported agriculture program, from specified requirements of this Act."

"Small farms and food facilities that do less than $500,000 in sales annually and sell most of their food locally would be exempt from most of the new regulations in the bill."


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Alright. So to tie this in with another thread, it sounds like local honey producers would be exempted unless they sell a whole mess (half a million dollars' worth) of honey, right? I have not read the bills yet but from what's posted above that seems to be the case.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

If you haven't heard (or woke up) to the NWO's "Codex Alimentarius", it's time to make yourself wise...

This video (very long, but sobering truth) explains what agenda they have to reduce the world's population...






Monsanto is the NWO's devil's lapdog...

No more vitamins
No more herbs
No more homegrown stock
No more gardens with heritage plants

"They" know what is better for us humans, -they keep reassuring us...
...and the sheeple keep believing!
STAY AWAKE! - know what is happening...

*"... and admit that the waters around you have grown, for the times they are a-changing"* - Bob Dylan

WATCH ALL THE VIDEOS YOU CAN ABOUT AGENDA 21 AND CODEX ALIMENTARIUS - it may save your family's life.

What did Al Gore say in 1997? - _"we must reduce the world's population by at least 1/2 !"_ -this is it!


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

.
.







  :wave: ....hello... wake up ​
- your friendly neighborhood self-sufficient homesteader


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank You, Basey! :2thumb: NWO is coming...


----------

